# adb remount question



## helowrenchturn2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Have had my dinc 2 for a couple days now. Got it 100% stock + root. I have been reading that adb remount won't work because of the stock kernel. My question is, where can I find a sense kernel that is unlocked OR can someone tell me how to unlock the one I have. Thx


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk0p25 /system

That does the same exact thing as remount.


----------

